# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  [Thông báo] Đặt câu hỏi tại box "Tư vấn phầm mềm"

## giahuy76

*siêu thị máy tính đăng khoa - đăng khoa it plaza* sẽ trả lời các câu hỏi trong box này​việc tạo ra box này chủ yếu giúp member của diễn đàn có những câu hỏi chưa biết hỏi ở đâu. tất cả các câu hỏi về phần mềm đặt trong box này đều sẽ được nhân viên *đăng khoa* trả lời.

các chủ đề mới để hỏi xin cr*ck, serials, cd-key v.v.. không cho phép tại box này, ngoài ra các bài viết liên quan tới việc chia sẽ kinh nghiệm, giới thiệu phần mềm vui lòng post tại box "*phần mềm*" 

những thành viên nào cố tình đáp ứng request về hỏi xin cr*ck, serials, cd-key v.v.. đều bị *del* bài ngay không giải thích, vẫn tái phạm sẽ *ban* nick từ 3 ngày trở lên tùy theo mức độ.

yêu cầu tất cả các thành viên đều tuân thủ chấp hành nội quy này.

xin cảm ơn!

_thay mặt ban quản lý diễn đàn,_
bnight

----------


## dathoaonline

mình cài vistamizer 3.0 được rồi, nhưng sau khi cài thì thanh taskbar cùng start ko thay đỏi gì cả, ai giúp mình với

----------


## maukimtan

anh chỉ giùm em cách cài đặt phần mềm autocad 2007, sao em cài rồi mà nó chỉ cho em dùng thử 30 ngày.
cảm ơn anh và làm phiền anh gởi về id: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## sangdv291

*có cả serial, crack và hướng dẫn nè bạn http://www.freewebtown.com/curselove...ard%202007.rar*

----------


## honglinh

> *siêu thị máy tính đăng khoa - đăng khoa it plaza* sẽ trả lời các câu hỏi trong box này​việc tạo ra box này chủ yếu giúp member của diễn đàn có những câu hỏi chưa biết hỏi ở đâu. tất cả các câu hỏi về phần mềm đặt trong box này đều sẽ được nhân viên *đăng khoa* trả lời.
> 
> các chủ đề mới để hỏi xin cr*ck, serials, cd-key v.v.. không cho phép tại box này, ngoài ra các bài viết liên quan tới việc chia sẽ kinh nghiệm, giới thiệu phần mềm vui lòng post tại box "*phần mềm*" 
> 
> những thành viên nào cố tình đáp ứng request về hỏi xin cr*ck, serials, cd-key v.v.. đều bị *del* bài ngay không giải thích, vẫn tái phạm sẽ *ban* nick từ 3 ngày trở lên tùy theo mức độ.
> 
> yêu cầu tất cả các thành viên đều tuân thủ chấp hành nội quy này.
> 
> xin cảm ơn!
> ...


 ai mà có cái tuyên bố hùng hồn thế :realmad: ngưỡng mộ quá :beer_smile:

----------

